# Solved: Broken ESC key. Remap?



## Adrenalineflash (Oct 4, 2006)

Well I have a broken ESC key (F1, F2, F3 as well) and it's unresponsive, even when I remove the top of the key itself and push on the button.

I also have a useless key beside Right-Alt which I have never used before. 

Is there a way to remap my esc to respond when pressing that key? ESC is a pretty important key


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Plug in a different keyboard. If it works, you have a solution. If this is a laptop, you can get the keyboard replaced (expensive) or use and external keyboard. (They even have those that fold or are wireless for us folks who can't stand the laptop keyboard.) 

For a desktop, you can just replace the keyboard.

Courtney sends....


----------



## Adrenalineflash (Oct 4, 2006)

It's a laptop. I'd prefer to remap the keys for now until I can get an external keyboard, I'm not a fan of using a USB drive to plug it in, but I am also not a fan of having to replace the batteries wirelessly.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try OkayKeeBees


----------



## Adrenalineflash (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the help


----------

